# Bonding/Grounding 55 gallon storage



## Inspector 102 (Feb 15, 2012)

The local auto repair trade school teacher was informed that he needed to ground a metal 55 gallon barrel to meet code. The barrel is placed inside a plastic overpack barrel for containment and has a rubber gasketed lid. The plastic barrel sits on a rubber mat. The product stored in the barrel is the waste material for auto body prep. They have switched to all water based paint for their use. The barrel is stored in a storage room protected by an automatic fire supprssion system.

Am I missing something on the bonding requirements in the fire code or NFPA standard that would require something additional. If the plastic barrel is drilled to create a bonding connection, it defeats the purpose and listing of the barrel. What code section, if any could this "salesman" be referring to. Thank you


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2012)

The only thing I can see is 5705.3.2 in the IFC, where it does require bonding of vessels containing Class 1 liquids or liquids that are handled at or above their flash point.


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2012)

if the material that is going in the barrel is not either combustible or flammable, where is the fire???


----------



## north star (Feb 15, 2012)

*> > >*

Inspector 102,

Politely ask the individual stating that "the 55 gal. barrel must be grounded"

to provide the code sections that require such grounding, and see what

they submit.

fatboy,

Section 5705.3.2  <--- ???

*< < <*


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2012)

Do all kinds of containers have to be bonded or grounded?

You only need to bond those containers that conduct electricity, such as those made from metal or special, conductive plastics.

If a container is made from a material that does not conduct electricity, such as polyethylene plastic or glass, bonding or grounding is not necessary: in fact grounding the container will not have any effect .


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry north star, that's the 2012 IFC, it was close at hand, wasn't a bar next to the section so I figured it must have not changed. 3405.3.2 in the 2009 IFC.

And, I can't see any application here, just was thinking maybe that's what the inspector is falling back on.


----------

